# The dream house - january 2016 - shropshire



## tazong (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi this is my second exploration video - i have 2 videos a short photo/video montage or the long detailed version - will leave it up to you which one you want to watch if either lol.
Greatly appericiate any feedback - positive or negative as i just want to make better videos.
hope you enjoy

short version


Long detailed version


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2016)

What would be useful is some info on the place and the explore.


----------



## Hazypoo (Jan 2, 2016)

A tin roof like that could mean there is thatch/was thatch. Lots of cottages around me are thatched with a tin roof. It was put on to avoid sparks.


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 2, 2016)

unusual choice of music in the first video, I would put the stills in a separate report or put the video at the end of the stills report as a lot of people aren't keen on videos. I think you would generate a lot more interest as your photos seem fine to me and a choice never hurts, either way thanks for posting


----------



## tazong (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you for the replys - i dont have any info on the property at all - i have searched hi and low and found nothing sadly?
I honestly never knew thatched roofs had a tin roof - you learn something evry day? 
thorfrum thank you for your kind words - the idea of posting the pictures first maybe with a commentry then the video after(people can watch as far as they want) is brilliant - ,at the the moment i am making 2 videos with editing and compiling and uploading - its hard work - i will defintly try this on my next video.
thank you


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2016)

I didn't know about the tin roof thing either, thanks for that Hazypoo.

It can be difficult to find info about residential places, and that's okay. Some kind of text giving some context to your explore & video/photo content is welcome though.


----------



## tazong (Jan 2, 2016)

krela said:


> I didn't know about the tin roof thing either, thanks for that Hazypoo.
> 
> It can be difficult to find info about residential places, and that's okay. Some kind of text giving some context to your explore & video/photo content is welcome though.



Just so i understand exactly what you mean - do you mean location of the site or do you mean something on the lines of 2 rural semi detached abodes derelict for a long time?


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 2, 2016)

I enjoyed that, thanks. A nice find.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow, I visited here recently! Lovely place  really enjoyed the video!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it would be better if you said "2 rural semi detached derelict houses", and don't give the location. These houses are nice cosy little cottages and worth a renovation. If you noticed the calendar they are only five years of being derelict. Nice report, good commentary, no swearing and that is a large garden in need of a scythe. Don't need the short video plenty of info in the long version.


----------

